
Show HN: Digit Recognition Using Neural Network in JavaScript - atum47
https://github.com/victorqribeiro/digitRecognition
======
atum47
Here's a similar example using Tensor Flow, for comparison.

[https://gogul09.github.io/software/digit-recognizer-tf-
js](https://gogul09.github.io/software/digit-recognizer-tf-js)

